# Longhorn's bloated requirements



## Randman (May 5, 2004)

http://www.microsoft-watch.com/article2/0,1995,1581842,00.asp



> According to Microsoft Watch, the average system and driver requirements for Longhorn, the next major release of Windows, are: "a dual-core CPU running at 4 to 6GHz; a minimum of 2 gigs of RAM; up to a terabyte of storage; a 1 Gbit, built-in, Ethernet-wired port and an 802.11g wireless link; and a graphics processor that runs three times faster than those on the market today." While those seem like demanding specs, keep in mind that Longhorn is not expected until the middle of 2006, at the earliest.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 5, 2004)

I am wondering...
Aren't there beta-versions out running quite fine on current machines?


----------



## drustar (May 5, 2004)

How many OS X has there been since XP? 10.4 is just right around the corner. At least the developers get to see it first. Go TIGER!


----------



## soulseek (May 5, 2004)

the requirements might seem both ubsurd and logical....


cpu runnin at 4 to 6ghz ?
that would mean every1 in the world will have to have changed his/her computer in 2 years time...

try tellin that to companies with hundreds of thousands of computers.. that they have to change their computers so that they can have the latest OS.... kinda tough!!!


----------



## MisterMe (May 5, 2004)

soulseek said:
			
		

> the requirements might seem both ubsurd and logical....
> 
> 
> cpu runnin at 4 to 6ghz ?
> ...


FWIW, this will not happen. Windows XP has yet to surpass Windows 98 in the installed base. With Longhorn coming "real soon now," it will likely never happen. People are not going to throw out their WinXP and Win98 computers just because Microsoft introduces Longhorn. And if the new version of Windows has the kind of requirements stated above, there is no guarantee that Intel can meet them. Things may get very, very interesting.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 5, 2004)

One terabyte of storage...
Wondering how many DVDs will be in the Longhorn box. 200? 
Back to the 5 1/4 floppy disc days, huh? I remember my IBM OS2 had something like 25 discs.


----------



## soulseek (May 5, 2004)

and anyway. this thread belongs elsewhere...

do we have to do the moderators' job ??? move it to the cafe or somewhere else..!!


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 5, 2004)

hmmmm, don't see the reason why it doesn't fit to news


----------



## dlloyd (May 5, 2004)

Geez guys, that's almost an April Fool's. You aren't actually taking it seriously are you?


----------



## soulseek (May 5, 2004)

Zammy-Sam said:
			
		

> hmmmm, don't see the reason why it doesn't fit to news



do i have to do the readin for u ? 

it says APPLE news rumors n discussion.... not just ANy news.. and certainly not Microsoft news... !


----------



## Lycander (May 5, 2004)

Who says it's going to be on Intel architecture? 

Look at the XBox 2. Tri-core PowerPC CPU baby!


----------



## dlloyd (May 5, 2004)

Actually, after reading the article more carefully, it's almost laughable. I don't see a single thing mentioned there that OS X hasn't had for at least a year now, and has had on current technology. Why is it taking MS another three years to release something that's already old news? There's nothing there that Apple hasn't already done. Do you think that maybe Microsoft has actually 'lost it'? Not that they ever actually 'had it' though


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 5, 2004)

soulseek said:
			
		

> do i have to do the readin for u ?


Not a nice comment, if I may add.
however, ppl that feel annoyed by certain threads should simply avoid them. Might save some wasted emotional break-outs


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 5, 2004)

Who knows, maybe MS is doing it reversed from now on. Instead of telling stories about too early release dates and too low hardware requirements, they do the opposite.  Who knows..


----------



## soulseek (May 5, 2004)

Zammy-Sam said:
			
		

> Not a nice comment, if I may add.
> however, ppl that feel annoyed by certain threads should simply avoid them. Might save some wasted emotional break-outs



i was perfectly calm when answerin. its just how things are.

if the threads are not posted in their right place, then every1 will make new threads in this forum where its most popular...
and well end up havin 40 new threads in 1 day... not very easy to read..


this is what the moderators are here for.. (oops.. seems like theyre no here 2day)


----------



## dlloyd (May 5, 2004)

I think he was referring to the fact that you seem to have skipped elementary school spelling class..


----------



## mightyjlr (May 5, 2004)

Check this article out...

http://www.microsoft-watch.com/article2/0,1995,1581842,00.asp



> he company also is expected to unveil the system and driver requirements for Longhorn during the conference.
> 
> Microsoft is expected to recommend that the "average" Longhorn PC feature a dual-core CPU running at 4 to 6GHz; a minimum of 2 gigs of RAM; up to a terabyte of storage; a 1 Gbit, built-in, Ethernet-wired port and an 802.11g wireless link; and a graphics processor that runs three times faster than those on the market today.


----------



## Go3iverson (May 5, 2004)

So it's gonna run on G5/G6 then, huh?


----------



## Giaguara (May 5, 2004)

Sounds a lot like an april fool.

By the time Longhorn will be out, there probably is a 10.7 Ocelot or 10.8 Pussycat under development. (as Chetah is the fastest feline, and Chetah was 10.0 the names of the cats do get slower ..)


----------



## dlloyd (May 5, 2004)

Hmmm, what do you think Gia? Some sort of coincidence?


----------



## soulseek (May 5, 2004)

Lions rule


----------



## brianleahy (May 5, 2004)

Why on earth would anything ever require "1 Gbit, built-in, Ethernet-wired port **AND** an 802.11g wireless link"   ??


----------



## dlloyd (May 5, 2004)

See? A joke I think .
Actually I think the whole Longhorn project is a joke, but that's just me


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 5, 2004)

brianleahy said:
			
		

> Why on earth would anything ever require "1 Gbit, built-in, Ethernet-wired port **AND** an 802.11g wireless link"   ??


1Gbit for microsofts spyware


----------



## thisbechuck (May 5, 2004)

Funny, I was just reading in Reuters today about how Loghorn "failed to respond when Allchin also tried to bring up another graphics-intensive application, the popular first person shooter game Quake" at WinHEC. They claimed that the machiene, which I'm sure was top of the top of the line dual processor PC, was too "slow". Heh. Funny.


----------



## dlloyd (May 5, 2004)

Yeah, I was reading that. Anyone else remember the Windoze 98 demo crash?


----------



## JetwingX (May 5, 2004)

Yes! i have seen clips! funny ^^

soulseek, it's not your job to worry about where the threads go. Like I mentioned to you, just report to an administrator that it is out of place (and they will deal with it). I personally find it annoying that in the middle of a thread i see "this doesn't belong here" and it gets the thread off topic. I remember when I was new I did that and people got really annoyed with me. So I am asking if you could please stop.


----------



## mdnky (May 5, 2004)

dlloyd said:
			
		

> Yeah, I was reading that. Anyone else remember the Windoze 98 demo crash?



I used to have a fairly good video of that, just can't figure out where it is now.  Probably on one of the many backup CDs I've made (maybe one day I'll get around to looking those over).

The more and more I hear about M$'s fairy tale called Longhorn, the more I laugh.  It wouldn't surprise me if the specs for Longhorn were quite high, maybe not that high, but let's wait and see if they can even deliver before 2006/2007.  I'm doubtful about that.


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (May 7, 2004)

U Ol' boys might be interested in this thread... The guys there are talking and hacking the leaked 4074 build, and have enabled some of the DCE effects - Here's a screen-shot from what I thought was the best looking shot. There's many there between all the pages that show Window Animation caps etc etc...







Forum: 

http://www.neowin.net/forum/index.php?showtopic=164156&st=0


----------



## dlloyd (May 8, 2004)

It's UGLY! What's so special about that?


----------



## rubicon (May 10, 2004)

A recent eWeek article mentioned that Longhorn was a little sluggish with Avalon DWM and a current video card.  They felt it needed optimization to run with less expensive video hardware.

I'm not sure why MS keeps making the Windows interface elements consume lots of pixel space.  There is entirely too much white space around everything.

It's interesting to note that every release of OS X seems to run better on existing Mac hardware, whereas Windows seems to require more and more.


----------



## dlloyd (May 10, 2004)

It _looks_ like some badly designed Mac theme. And yet people here are saying it's got great new features. Anybody know what these new 'features' in Longhorn that will leap-frog OS X are?


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (May 10, 2004)

dlloyd, you know much about the underpinnings to Longhorn?

I couldn't tell you exactly why its better, but you obviously realize that Longhorn is 3d hardware accelated now, right? 

I read that there can be animated icons or something... I'll have to find out.. hmm, personally it doesn't look all that hot really, certainly not to someone used to Aqua...


----------



## dlloyd (May 10, 2004)

NeYo, no, I don't. I assume (am forced to assume) that what is displayed in that screen shot is just there for the developers to work with, and is nowhere near the full possibilities of the OS.


----------

